
Don’t Panic About Rare Earth Elements - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/dont-panic-about-rare-earth-elements/
======
ohiovr
The metals might not be rare (I am absolutely certain some of them are) but
getting a permit to mine them here will be. I would guess that industry and
government will get it done with some excercise of emergency powers.

